# Chanterelles starting



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Champaine county


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool. I've never found any before and I'm hoping this will be the year.......Hardin County here.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I do good around Oak trees. I've always wanted to try in southern Michigan as there are many oaks there. Also I'm going to try Ky. this year and Cincinnati.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Morelseeker--thanks for the heads-up.

I was thinking that the temperatures were finally staying warm enough to make something happen. 

I am threatening to head off camping this weekend near the national forests in south central Ohio. I expect that there will be some good stands of oak down there? Anyone care to comment on my prospects?


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

We have a quite a bit of oak around here. I took a quick trip to the woods before dark yesterday and didn't see any Chants. However I think I was finding some little Oyster's(never have ate them or positively ID'd them), wish I would have taken my camera along. Good luck on your hunts guys. 

The black raspberries are my main target now, we started picking small amounts on Tuesday. Next week should be really good for them. Going to hit a few berry patches this afternoon and possibly take a detour though the woods.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

"So now you have succeded in driving me away permanantly. I won’t post here again. May God bless and forgive you." And the lies continue, lies, lies and more lies. F.A.Q.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

C'mon give it up already.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

what'd I miss? What's got Scott so upset? I'm looking for postings on chants and oyster finds. I'm in Grove city and still looking to find my first of either!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmmm.... " Morelseeker &amp; Scott C " seem to have issues unrelated to the fine pursuit of Mushrooms. I like to learn from the people who post to these forums / sites, and don't give two hoot's about personalities. Lets just share our knowledge &amp; experience with each other that we may achieve our common goal in a safe forum. Thanks'


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

stick and stones Scott! sticks and stones!! ur gonna get upset by typed words!

Ditto Old Elm!!!


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@timbuk2 I realize the folley but this has been going on for YEARS and Dale is the instigator, I thought we were rid of him for good and I could go back to normal posting like in 2004-2009. Sadly I am wrong and will leave it at that. I am not upset but this fellows issues go far beyond this site. Nuff said.I wish you the best in your hunts and please share your finds unlike the attention seeking, feeble plague.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

I understand completely, Scott


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

You'll never drive me away Mr. cyber bully. I just have to ignore your ignorance from now on. Just go ahead and blow off steam it really doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Jayd (Jul 18, 2021)

What is the going price for chanterelles


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Jayd said:


> What is the going price for chanterelles


25.00 a pound good price, 12.00 a pound will sell them quicker. Most people around my area have no idea they exist and shy away at 25 so I end up freezing a lot.
If you can hook up with a gourmet chef they love them.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^ This! You have to strike a deal with someone who knows what they're dealing with! Reminds of the time my buddy got laid off when Youngstown Sheet & Tube closed. He was getting unemployment, sub, and something called TRA. He was getting as much money as when he was working, and it would last all summer and through the winter. So, he bought a new Troy Bilt rototiller, and planted a garden. A big one! That featured 50 tomato plants! 

He invited me over to have a look at and drink a few beers. When I saw all those tomato plants I asked him how he managed to score a contract with Heinz! I told him that he would never use all those tomatoes, so he'd better start hitting some local restaurants to see if he could sell some. This was old dirt under newly busted sod, and you know what that means. That garden was going gangbusters! 

He actually sold quite a few tomatoes. He'd take a basket full in, with a paper plate, plastic fork, and a knife and ask for the produce buyer. He'd cut one up, and ask them to taste it. Even back then, the mass produced tomatoes were starting to become tasteless. His were so sweet! He have me many a bag of them, and I ate them, and BLT's made with them, until my mouth got sore! Heck, he gae everybody he knew bags of them!


----------

